
Iraq introduces nightly internet curfew - Ahmed90
https://netblocks.org/reports/iraq-introduces-nightly-internet-curfew-JAp1DKBd
======
Y_Y
Obviously this is wrong and tyrannical etc.

I can't help wondering though if this may have unexpected benefits for e.g.:
sleep quality, civility in online discussions, exercise. It's hardly intended
that way, but could end up being a net benefit for the well-being of citizens,
particularly if it were implemented in a highly-developed country like the US.

~~~
mFixman
I think this is the most HN comment ever read.

And no, having an Internet curfew for preventing bloody protests won't improve
the well-being of citizens.

~~~
owl57
Depends on whether it's successful in preventing bloody protests. Almost
everything is better than war.

~~~
ChristianBundy
The best way to prevent protests is to stop doing things that your
constituents want to protest.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
If only! In America, there's a culture of 'fun protesting' where you wave
signs about things you don't know about. Like your parents did in the 60's,
but now just for a lark.

------
_rrnv
Do they follow with a regular curfew as well?

The martial law introduced in Poland from December 13, 1981 to July 22, 1983
resulted in an unmatched birth rate increase. The 82-84 generation was big,
with all the future consequences even after the fall of communism in 1989:
overpopulation in schools, difficult job market, but many friends on the
playgrounds. The generation of 88 and later didn't have these issues. But had
others ;)

Thanks to Poland's quick economic development and rise in life quality &
capacity, the 82-84 generation didn't create another baby boom, as their
births were spread out over a 10 year period. Some had children at 25, some at
35. This, coupled with the 90-94 generation not willing to have kids early, of
course led to an overall drop in fertility, which the current government is
trying to fix by throwing money at it. The situation didn't get worse, but
fertility didn't get much better either. Most don't want to have 3 or more
kids these days. And that's what we need if we want to make more kids than the
economic immigrants and the third world countries, so we can keep our
retirement and workforce afloat. Or we put it on the shoulders of these
immigrants. But then in a few decades the current western culture will be
replaced with a new one. I'm not saying it's good or bad. But it's healthy to
understand the possible futures. I know which one I like more, and hopefully
will work towards it.

Boy did I go off-topic...

------
Juliate
What's the impact in Iraq for businesses (big and small) relying on the
Internet?

~~~
Ahmed90
The impact is huge, I'm a software engineer in an app-based company the
interaction dropped like 80% or something

------
soulofmischief
This is the straw that would have me rioting in this streets.

~~~
rvoje
This shutdown seems to be the consequence of rioting.

~~~
mcv
If you don't want people to riot, free internet during rioting hours sounds
like a very effective distraction.

------
emptyfile
2019-10-09

[https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/10/iraq-protests-
latest-...](https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/10/iraq-protests-latest-
updates-191004085506824.html)

>At least 110 people have been killed and more than 6,000 wounded in Baghdad
and in the south, since security forces started cracking down on
demonstrators.

And the whole world is "outraged" about HK. Here on this thread the other
posters are making jokes.

If they killed every single person in the country no one would give a shit.
Same way no one gives a shit about Yemen.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
I have hundreds of products in my house that say "Made in Hong Kong".

I don't have a single product in my house that says "Made in Iraq".

It's not strange that North America doesn't care much about Iraqi plight, as
we have next to no relationship with them or their people.

Same as we all cannot afford to cry over every single other person's mother
and father passing away, but we cry over our own parents passing.

~~~
ephemeralism
well, you did invade them. Overthrew their government. but sure, other than
that, next to no connection.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
I am a Polish immigrant to Canada.

Canada very reluctantly helped the US with their air raid campaign over
Afghanistan, but as far as I am aware we didn't have much say in Iraq.

And either way, I fail to see how that translates to having a closer
relationship with their people.

If anything, it distances them from our psyche.

Obviously the invasion of Iraq was the wrong thing to do. I am not arguing
that it was right in any way whatsoever.

~~~
freeflight
Canada is part of FiveEyes, thus aid was offered [0] and very likely taken.

The lack of Canadian large scale military participation was due to
practicality and not moral objections to the invasion [1]:

"The weakness of the Canadian military had been a factor in its very limited
role in the 1991 Gulf War. While the military had been asked about the
feasibility of sending 4 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (4 CMBG) from
Germany to the Gulf to participate in direct combat operations, the Canadian
Forces were forced to report that Operation "Broadsword", a theoretical
deployment, would likely be a failure."

[0] [https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/weston-canada-offered-to-
ai...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/weston-canada-offered-to-aid-iraq-
invasion-wikileaks-1.1062501)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_and_the_Iraq_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_and_the_Iraq_War)

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Again, I was not in the military in the early 90s.

I have no connection to Iraq personally.

I do not collectively harbor guilt and constantly stress about the horrible
things that the country I choose to reside in has done in their past.

I have Hong Kong products in my house, and I interact with people who were
born in Hong Kong all the time.

The same cannot be said for Iraqi products or people.

That is the point I am trying to make.

~~~
vonseel
What’s made in Hong Kong? iPhones and electronics? I feel like most of the
stuff in my house that has a “made in X” tag says something like China,
Bangladesh, or Taiwan.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
I own a lot of old video game systems that were made in Hong Kong, for
example.

------
thewholeview
I'm glad to see this article rising on HN amidst the entire narrative on HK
that's sprouting around the internet these days. It has finally allowing time
for our minds to take a break and rationalize and see how much the propaganda
has been swaying us all.

As a Chinese, I've personally been following Chinese forums and continue to
see individuals that rationalize the behavior of the West and to try to put
down flames that's only in the name of nationalistic pride, albeit few still.
But it's an important theme, only if both side can put behind their bias can
there be a better and more peaceful ending in the China-US conflict to bring
benefit to us all. There are many intelligent and rational Americans, it's a
sad story for Iraq and we wish them best, but at least the news is helpful in
helping us collectively realize what the media has been doing to our brains.

